# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  جرب

## الوسادة

°جرب °
°جرب °





أكثر من الدعاء لهما و استغفر لهما
قدم لهما براً عاجلاً و أدخل السرور عليهما
و قول
رب إرحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً
اللهم أحسن لهما كما أحسنا إليّ و ارفق بهماكما رفقا بي
اللهم جازهم بالإحسان إحساناً و بالسيئات عفواً و غفراناً
اللهم اجعلني باراً بهما في حياتهما و بعد وفاتهما
اللهم أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه في الدنيا
اللهم ارزقهما عيشاً و رزقاً داراً و عملاً باراً
اللهم اجعلهما من الشاكرين لك الذاكرين لك الطائعين لك
اللهم أعنا على برّهما حتى يرضيا عنّا فترضى.....
°جرب °






أن تكون الأفضل بينهم
إنهم أقرباؤك و أرحامك 
لا تنتظر منهم الصلة 
ابدأ من اليوم أن تكون أنت على تواصل 
لتكون أعظم أجراً .. و أعلى مكانة 
فرّغ من وقتك اليوم ساعة واحدة 
و اجعل أصابعك تتسابق على أرقام الهاتف 
أيهم سينيلك الأجر 
لا تدع أحداً منهم دون سؤال 
و لا تنتظر منهم مكافأة 
لأنهم سيرون جميعاً ما هي مكافأتك 
..{ من سرّه أن يُبسط له في رزقه و أن يُنسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه }..


°جرب °






أن تبعد الأذى عن الطريق ..
لا تحتقر ذلك 
فأنت لا تدري أي حسنة سترجح كفتك 
أحن ظهرك قليلاً .. 
مدّ يديك .. 
التقطها .. 
أبعدها عن طريق المسلمين ... 
أياً كان حجمها .. شكلها .. ضررها 
جرب أن تعوّد نفسك على ذلك .. 
و لا تبخل على نفسك .. فأنت تعلم يقيناً أن .. 
..{ إماطة الأذى عن الطريق صدقة }..




°جرب °





ان تكافئ الناس دون علمهم
وان تعترف لهم بحبك لهم 
عندما تقف بين يدي الله 
و تسأل لنفسك العفو و المغفرة 
و تطلب لها من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
تذكرهم .. 
تذكر أولئك الذين قدموا لك أي شيء .. 
لست بحاجة لطلب شيء لنفسك بعد ذلك .. 
بالملك الذي يؤمّن على دعائك .. يقول : 
" و لك بمثل "



°جرب °




أن تختار ما تنظر إليه ..
طول يومك !! 
لا .. 
بالطبع لا تغمضهما
لكن باستطاعتك أن تزيد من سيطرتك ..
تذكر دوماً أنك محاسب
فهل ستمنحهما فرصة إشقائك ؟ليس الأمر مستحيلاً



°جرب °








أن تكون البسمة هي سمتك..
ليس هناك أجر أسهل في الجني من الابتسامة
" تبسّمك في وجه أخيك صدقة " جرب اليوم أن تكون بشوش .. 
استقبل الناس بوجه مبتسم
حادثهم و الابتسامة لا تفارقك
عبّر بها عن رضاك .. حبّك .. سعادتك حين تتحدث
جرب .. و ستلاحظ كيف سيمضي يومك ..
من فضلك .. ابدأ الآن ..










أن تبدأ في توسعة ظلك ..
دسّ يديك في حقيبتك او جيبك .. 
و أخرج أقل فئة فيه
الأقل .. 
و لا تندفع كثيراً 
ضعها هنا و هناك .. 
جمعية خيرية .. صندوق المسجد ..
لا تستثقلها .. لأنك لو داومت على ذلك ستصبح كثيرة ..
كل يوم .. كل فرصة
أخرج من جيبك أقل القليل
ثم اجعله كثيراً بالمداومة




°جرب °







ان تذكر ما ورد في اليوم و الليلة من أذكارلست تحفظها ؟
أتعلم كم حجم الورقة التي ستحتاج إلى حملها في البداية ..!
إنها أحياناً أصغر حجماً من رخصة القيادة 
أذكار الصباح و المساء 
أذكار الاستيقاظ و النوم 
ما بعد الصلوات 
جرب أن تحتفظ بالورقة في جيبك من اليوم 
جرب و ستجد وقتاً لاستخدامها 
جرب !!



°جرب °





ان تغيّر طريقة حياتــك
نعم .. حياتك كلها
هل تظن أن الأمر بهذا التعقيد ؟!
كل ما تقوم به أمور حياتية لن تغيًر فيها شيئاً
مجرد إضافة نفسيّة دقيقة










ان تغيّر طريقة حياتــك
نعم .. حياتك كلها
هل تظن أن الأمر بهذا التعقيد ؟!
كل ما تقوم به أمور حياتية لن تغيًر فيها شيئاً
مجرد إضافة نفسيّة دقيقة



°جرب °








أن تعيش يوماً كاملاً مع ...
* الصدقة و لو باليسير 
* الابتسامة سائر اليوم 
* غض البصر 
* عيادة المريض 
* الدعاء لإخوانك واخواتك بظهر الغيب 
* إماطة الأذى عن الطريق 
جرب أن تطبقهم جميعاً اليوم .. 
أو حتى طبّق ما يسمح به يومكِ ..



دون التركيز على الأسهل
أو ما اعتدت عليه .. فقط .. جربــ








احتسب الأجر عندَ الله ..





في كلّ شيء
اكلك..نومك .. عملك .. دراستك

----------


## (dodo)

ان تكافئ الناس دون علمهم
وان تعترف لهم بحبك لهم 
عندما تقف بين يدي الله 
و تسأل لنفسك العفو و المغفرة 
و تطلب لها من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
تذكرهم .. 
تذكر أولئك الذين قدموا لك أي شيء .. 
لست بحاجة لطلب شيء لنفسك بعد ذلك .. 
بالملك الذي يؤمّن على دعائك .. يقول : 
" و لك بمثل "
عنجد حلو كتير 
يسلموووووو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع كتير رائع وحتى اسلوب طرحه يجذب العين جزاكِ الله كل خير

----------


## محمد عبد الله الخير

انهم يستحقان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رائع ما كتبتي هنا .. 
فكل شي بهذه الحياه بحاجه لتقدم منا .. 

فما الحياه سوى ايام قليله .. فلنبدا ولنجرب ..

اشكركِ ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حقيقي لا يخسر النسان إن جرب 
موضوع اكثر من مميز .. مضموناً وشكلاً 

اهنيك وسادتنا عليه .. اسعدني المرور 

وراح اجرب بوعدك  :SnipeR (22):

----------

